# Bible vs Cell Phone



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll be the first to admit it. I LOVE MY CELL PHONE! I can't go without it for a half a day. My whole life is tied up in it. If I lost it without a backup, I don't know what I would do. It stays attached to me all of the time. Got the picture?

And then I got this email that cut me like a knife. I think I need to get my priorities straight.








VS







--


*Ever wonder what would happen if we treated our Bible like we treat our cell phone? 

What if we carried it around in our purses or pockets? 

What if we flipped through it several times a day?

What if we turned back to go get it if we forgot it? 

What if we used it to receive messages from the text? 

What if we treated it like we couldn't live without it? 

What if we gave it to kids as gifts? 

What if we used it when we traveled? 

What if we used it in case of emergency? 

This is something to make you go....hmm...where is my Bible? 

Oh, and one more thing. 

Unlike our cell phone, we don't have to worry about our Bible being disconnected because Jesus already paid the bill. 

Makes you stop and think 'where are my priorities? And no dropped calls! 

* 
_*OUCH!*_
​


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Very good point.tks,have a blessed day.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

probably the best and most truest post ive seen on 2cool.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Carol - here is a bit of hope - Carson (my 11 year old, for those that don't know) is going to get my twice hand-me-down, busted up, 3G IPhone when he starts middle school. The first app he wants to download is the Bible.

I am old school and carry a ragged old bible to church, but mostly look at the PowerPoint screen with the verses....but you should see Carson go to town with my work G4S IPhone that he loaded a Bible app. He is in a race with the pastor to get there and read it before he does. I'm not sure how much he absorbs, but at least he is listening in church and reading the IPhone (Bible).

Ty


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

great post.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I read the bible on my iPhone as much as I can! Even got a phone cover that looks like the good book!!!


----------

